# Alum tonight



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Going to give Alum a go tonight since my river spot is still blown out. Will report back with results later this evening or tomorrow.

Car is loaded, corn is boiled and oats are measured.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Managed 4 carp and 3 catfish tonight, nothing worth photographing. Biggest carp was around 8 pounds.

Lost a couple fish due to hook pulls and another over a shelf where the zebras had their way with my line.

All but a couple of my bites were dropbacks for some reason. I'm use to screamers from Alum, but that wasn't the case tonight. I just hope the river is ready on Sunday.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Vince, which pool were you in at Alum? I've been staying north of 36 when I've been out there this year. If the water comes down some I have a couple spots south of there that will at least put some weight on the hook! Thanks, and tight lines!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

I was fishing the peninsula at the Marina. It's usually a good spot in the spring but not so good in the summer.

I fished the Galena ramp today but ran into zebra mussels like crazy. Every other fish was getting broken off almost effortlessly. Once they got over the ledge it was over.

I was averaging a run every 15 minutes or so for a few hours until I called it quits. 

I had a run at one point, bite alarm was singing and this is what I had to show for it... If anyone is interested in a slightly used womens shirt, it's still there.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

So thats where my shirt went. Lol. Congrats on getting on fish....no matter what size.

Carp and I are having a miscommunication right now. I want to catch them and they dont want caught. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Vince, you might want to tie on some heavier mono (50lbs test) on after your mainline man... And after you hooked the fish, just clutch the drag and horse the fish up... Until it's above the shelves...
I had my bouts with them mussels many times... Just have to play rough with them fish... ;-)


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> Vince, you might want to tie on some heavier mono (50lbs test) on after your mainline man... And after you hooked the fish, just clutch the drag and horse the fish up... Until it's above the shelves...
> I had my bouts with them mussels many times... Just have to play rough with them fish... ;-)


and then you proceed to squeeze the poop out of them


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Vince,
Would you mind commenting on the "home made method feeder" thread? I posted your YouTube video, but the thread you linked is in the members only sections of the CAG forum.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

TimJC said:


> and then you proceed to squeeze the poop out of them


You got that right dude... Just have to know if they are on my bait or not... It's the only way! 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

